# Male BMI?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, is a 'males' BMI a key factor which could effect fertility?
My husbands BMI is 27 and the advice for his height/weight is it should be 24 maximum so he's a little over...?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband is in the "overweight" category and although he is a little bigger than he was when he was younger, he is active and his weight has never been brought up at all during our treatment. His swimmers are a bit rubbish though and all we have been advised is for him to cut down on the beer and takeaways and increase his fruit and veg intake: he is like a teenager, but he is trying   

If he has good swimmers I really wouldn't worry about it - plus, the whole BMI thing is quite controversial, I am sure eventually someone will come up with a better tool. I support lots of people with alcohol and drug issues who probably have perfect BMIs, it doesn't mean they are healthy!  

Xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool, I didn't think id read anything specifically about male BMI effecting it.  
They tested hubbys swimmers at the start of this so around 2 years ago when he was probably a little bigger and was told he's all good.
He was really slim but unfortunately he put on a lot of weight (about 3 stone in about 3 months) taking antidepressants and he's not been able to get that weight off since so even though he's not big to look at it still gets him down  

I am in the healthy BMI zone for me, but I live off takeaways and processed foods I'm definitely not healthy, like your husband I'm trying just for health benefits but its so difficult


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You will get there honey, don't worry  

I make him have something good for everything bad he has: cookies and a glass of milk, or fresh orange with his pizza. He found it a lot easier when we were doing our fresh IVF cycle because he said he felt more motivation having a date to aim at, and knowing that he only had to miss out on takeaways for a limited period of time. Though I did still let him have pizza, but it was one in the oven and it had to be covered in peppers, not a greasy one from the takeaway!

Xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree with Cloudy about the BMI (btw great idea about giving DH something healthy with each unhealthy thing!) Im in the same situation with my hubby and he refuses to have all the supplements I have & know would do him so much good, grr!   My DH BMI is around 29 or 30, but he's tall and I also think it's a stupid system! But we got accepted for nhs ivf last year anyway, so it wasn't an issue. My BMI is ok fortunately and I'm trying to make up for him with the masses of tablets I take!  a Plus, if you have icsi, there is a big choice of swimmers for them to choose   It's not all down to supplements and diet anyway. Good luck! Xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We had our 1st fertility appointment with the consultant on Monday and for treatment (not investigations) both male and female need to have a bmi of 35 or less. 

X x


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Mrs Peach! Didn't think they'd do it off a set number, but thats good for him then as he's under
Hope your consultation went ok


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi scorpy,

Yea it went really well actually, consultant was very nice and he was very positive which makes us feel good about it all.

Having the lap and dye in Jan and if my tubes are ok then onto clomid if they are blocked then IVF.

Xx


----------

